

Jonah Lehrer falls into familiar pattern, fails to face his reckoning - taylorbuley
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/regret-the-error/204097/lehrer-falls-into-familiar-pattern-fails-to-face-his-reckoning/

======
lutusp
A quote: "In all honesty, and with genuine compassion, I encourage him to find
a good therapist to help with this."

If Lehrer discovers how modern therapy works, he will certainly give it a try
-- there's nothing so perfectly controllable as a therapist trying to treat a
pathological narcissist.

I am perpetually amazed by the reverence with which people hold modern
psychological therapies. Studies show they're indistinguishable from each
other and from the Placebo effect:

Source:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1093/clipsy.bpi025/abs...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1093/clipsy.bpi025/abstract)

Quote: "... the uniform efficacy of psychotherapeutic treatments with adults
does not provide any evidence that the null hypothesis is false."

On the basis of many studies, modern therapy is a perfect example of apparent
meaningful activity with no substance. But to a narcissist, it's a golden
opportunity to manipulate the process for personal gain.

